# Joist repair....metal?



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

This remodel has gone awry rather quickly. It blew up into a full on gut job. Upon opening up walls/ceilings on the house (circa 1978) I'm finding joists hacked all over the place. Engineer says I can just use "metal" to repair, or sister in new joists. Sistering is NOT an option given the electrical and plumbing layout, so I am now trying to source metal. Aside from a custom metal shop....have any of you found a source for pre made U-channel in dimensional lumber sizing?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your Engineer is probably referring to various size cut steel plates to make repairs. Most residential repairs I have seen are accomplished with plates that are 1/8"-3/16" thick, by the width of the joist & a length to sufficiently beef up the damaged area. Most have been installed with screws.

also look here:

http://www.metwood.com/products/reinforcer


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am not an avid fan of screws for this application- I prefer bolts and nuts. You can make your own, quick and easy if you have a plasma cutter. Just depends on how often you need to do it.


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you got a price from a metal shop? We have 2-3 that we use. The prices are pretty good and if you lean on them the product can be ready in a day or 2.


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

Ended up not needing the steel. Convinced the homeowners to do an "architectural" tray ceiling, which allowed me to get lvl's on either side of the notches and it will be finished with reclaimed barnwood beams in the tray. All in all, it should come out very well. 

Engineers Report: ( I swear they make it more difficult than it has to be) "The notched floor joists along the east portion along the north side of the northwest room of the basement should be reinforced with 3" square x 3/16 tube blocked down to the beam and the foundation wall. Remaining notched floor joists should be reinforced with a member of the same dimension that extends 3'-0" beyond the notch or hole. Nailed with two rows of 10d nails at 4" on center, and 3" from the end of the member. See attached calculations."


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

